# Flying Lizard Weighing Tudor vs. Pirelli World Challenge Says Racer.com



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Flying Lizard is weighing a potential move to the Pirelli World Challenge reports Marshall Pruett over at Racer Magazine. According to the story, the Flying Lizard Motorsport crew who's been running two Audi R8 LMS "GTD" spec cars in the United Sportscar Championship this season has been gathering information on the Pirelli World Challenge and is closing in on a decision of whether to stay or go.

The Pirelli World Challenge (PWC) certainly makes a case as a strong series for the storied team. Once a backup series on the former American Le Mans Series calendar, PWC has allowed Audi R8 LMS cars on the grid as far back as 2013. In 2014 it opened up full-on GT3 spec racing. Evenbetter, it'll add a few key tracks for the 2015 season including Circuit of the Americas and Laguna Seca.

More over at *RACER Magazine*.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Always said:


> I am so happy with Audi,because the championship-winning sports car veterans at Flying Lizard :laugh:


They were a great addition to the customer racing roster. Now it'll be interesting to see which series they end up in.


----------



## Perceptitron (Dec 23, 2014)

I think they would be a good addition to PWC. I wonder what the driving force is to move from TUDORS...could it be the poorly managed regulations and awkward alignment of GRAND-AM and ALMS amalgam?


----------

